# Hops In Perth



## tanukibrewer (25/7/12)

Gday All,
Anyone selling hops in WA or is it too early or late?
Other than POR what grows well over here in the west?
Cheers


----------



## drew9242 (27/7/12)

Hey I can get you a email for the bloke in Albany? He will probably sell you a couple if ya want. Let me know


----------



## benno1973 (27/7/12)

Hi there,

I may have a rhizome or 2 come spring (not sure where it's going to pop up!). Let me know if you haven't got one by then. It's a Mt Hood and you can have it for free. Grows very well and very productive.


----------



## mcheva (28/7/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I may have a rhizome or 2 come spring (not sure where it's going to pop up!). Let me know if you haven't got one by then. It's a Mt Hood and you can have it for free. Grows very well and very productive.




I'd be interested in that!


----------



## tanukibrewer (28/7/12)

Thanks guys
Capsicum sent me that blokes email in Albany.
Kaiser will take you up on that offer,swap some for some brews.Just let me know when your ready to get rid of them.
What do you brew with Mt Hood?never used them.


----------



## Gemsbok (5/8/12)

tanukibrewer said:


> What do you brew with Mt Hood?never used them.



It is a substitute for Crystal. The variety was cultivated in the USA.

More info can be found here:
http://beerlegends.com/mount-hood-hops


----------



## benno1973 (5/8/12)

Sorry tanukibrewer, missed your post.

Mt Hood is a good substitute for Hallertau, it's a low AA% noble type lager hop, a little spicy. You can use it wherever you might use Hallertau.


----------

